# The Future of Helios



## Spongy (Apr 29, 2013)

So this is one of those posts that I've been thinking about a lot over the last week or so.  It's kind of like being back in college writing a paper.  You know what needs to be said, but you're just not quite sure how to say it.  I've started this numerous times, and have deleted it just as many times...  So let's try this again...

About one year ago I started Helios Nutrition as an outlet for online nutritional coaching and planning due the encouragement of a few members (and past members).  Since then, Helios and the vision for Helios has grown into something far more than I anticipated.  Make no mistake, this is 100% because of all of you, and for that I am eternally grateful.  I am prouder than hell to be a part of this GROWING community and have made some incredible connections as a result.  THANK YOU.

As we (both Helios and SteroidInsight) continue to grow, change is inevitable.  Beginning in March I took on a partner, Manny (SystM) who has taken over some of the new Helios Clients.  Effective immediately Manny will take over all future Helios Nutrition clients.  This is a decision that I do not take lightly and I have changed my mind a half-dozen times or so over the course of the last week.  There are many factors that play into this and I feel that I owe it to all you to explain.

First, I have always struggled with the idea of being both sponsor and staff.  I made the decision when I became a moderator to NEVER edit, delete, or alter any posts concerning Helios Nutrition and I have stuck by that 100%, and that will continue to be the case.  I believe that I have an ethical obligation to take a step back as the board continues to grow and focus on my duties as a member of the executive staff.  

Second, and possibly the most important, it is time for me to take a step back and focus on my marriage and personal life.  I have always been an addict of sorts and I can feel myself starting to slip into the mentality that I HAVE to always be working.  I have never been addicted to drugs or alcohol, but I have an "all or nothing" approach to just about everything I do and have just recently come to accept the fact that I am a workaholic.  I spend approximately 70 hours working my day job, then another 15-20 per week working on Helios Nutrition things.  I had not realized how strained things had become until my wife emailed me one evening to sign up for a 12 weeks diet just so we could spend time together.  I love my wife.  She is gorgeous, supportive, and a way better woman than I deserve.  To top it off, for whatever reason, she is head over heals in love with me.  It's time for me to give her the husband that she deserves, because lord knows there are a line of suitors out there just waiting.  

Third (and this is exciting for everyone!), this will give me the opportunity to focus on our new line of supplements. We have a lot of things in the works, but I just haven't had the time or energy to get things rolling full steam ahead.  

I will, of course, continue to coach the clients that I currently have and I will honor ALL previous deals that I have agreed to (namely the $50 for 4 weeks I offer all my past clients).  This will remain UNCHANGED, I want to make that clear!  

Manny has proved himself to be an incredibly talented, young nutritionist.  There is a reason he does my diet folks! 

So there it is ladies and gentlemen...  Make no mistake, Helios Nutrition is still my company and clients will continue to pay to the account they always have.  I will continue to be a large part of it, just more in the background than I have been.  

I will continue to be available to answer ANY diet related questions, whether a client or not.  I will also be available to assist on any diets that Manny needs help with.  He and I meet twice a week to go over client diets and bounce ideas back and forth, so don't think for a second that I will not be involved.  Manny will be the point of contact, but I continue look over all diets (not that I've ever had to change anything, I'm just anal like that).  I put my faith 100% is Manny's ability and knowledge.

Thank you all again for your continued support and for what YOU guys have made Helios.  We exist only because of YOU and we are here to serve YOU.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey if you guys are shorthanded send me your bulking clients. I'll do their diets 

Glad you'll be focusing on the supplement line. Cause I was about to send you a PM informing you I'll be riding your ass hard to get them out.


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll be the first to offer.  If your wife needs some company I'll help out a bit.  Just to free some of your time up of course.


----------



## Jada (Apr 29, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I'll be the first to offer.  If your wife needs some company I'll help out a bit.  Just to free some of your time up of course.



lmao df:-0


----------



## Jada (Apr 29, 2013)

u have to do whats best for u spongy and ur making a right choice.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Df is gonna play jodie lol. But sry to here this sponge. Everything wil work out brother


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 29, 2013)

U are a good man brother... Family first.   Family forever !!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2013)

Take care of things on the homefront, Mate. Best to you.


----------



## SystM (Apr 29, 2013)

I can say first hand this guy is no joke

I get so many emails at 4am it's nuts
But sponge and I decide he will handle the new line and production and I will step into hold the place of Helios and the great people of SI 

Thanks for the message and shout out sponge.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 29, 2013)

Point of clarification...  My marriage is 100% fine guys, this is just to keep it 100% fine as I can tell that it was starting to wear on her!  Thanks for support and remember you guys can ALWAYS shoot me emails and PMs!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 29, 2013)

Best of luck my dude


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 29, 2013)

Good shit. Any man that can step away from something to take care of his family is the true definition of a man in my book.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 29, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I'll be the first to offer.  If your wife needs some company I'll help out a bit.  Just to free some of your time up of course.



Your are always there to help brother, one way or another!!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 29, 2013)

Spongy, your dedication and thoughtfulness on everything you have going on, and what you are trying to accomplish and continue is just amazing. Good job man.  I will be getting in touch with Manny soon.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 29, 2013)

man alive sponge, just like i had said to u, when u get married ur priorities HAVE TO CHANGE... as much as it sucks for ur own endeavors, it opens up opportunities u never would have considered or even thought of when u were single... remember man,  she is for life, until death do u part.... and helios, helios will always be around until u decide it shouldnt be. awesome to hear u trust manny as much as u do, a good business owner needs to hire smart people in order for a business to thrive!! your doing the right thing!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 29, 2013)

GL bro.

we ll all always be here for you.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words!  Make no mistake, I will continue to be active (probably more active actually) here on SI so I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 30, 2013)

You da man Sponge.


----------

